# Baby choking on saliva



## jaimejean (Mar 12, 2008)

My 5 month old seems to be choking on her saliva, and she wakes up coughing and gasping for about half a minute. At least, I think she is choking on saliva. Have have been sick with the flu over the past few days, and she could be getting it too, but she isn't showing any symptoms, such as fever or lack of energy. When she chokes, I prop her up or on her side and pat her back until she catches her breath. She is so upset by it that she screams on the top of her lungs (so I know she's breathing ok







) I have seen one post about a teething baby choking on saliva, but no suggestions on how to help prevent it.

Any ideas on how to help keep her from choking or what could be causing it? We bed share, so propping up the bed will be tricky.

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

Can she sleep on her side so it runs out of her mouth instead of down her throat?

Frankly, if it were my kid, I'd be really freaked out by that.









ETA: But I have a newborn and I've been all eyes and ears with the SIDS fear. I wake up several times a night just to check on her and she's right there next to me.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Gosh. I'd be concerned too. Life threatening events related to reflux are on the rise because babies are sleeping on their backs. I'd wonder if she's refluxing? Or if there is something else going on. I'd get it checked out I think.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

I think it sounds like reflux, which would explain the crying too, since it hurts. I'd call the ped. DD had reflux and we noticed it mostly when she was asleep.


----------



## jaimejean (Mar 12, 2008)

QuietSerena,
I do put her on her side, but she rolls to her back, even with a small pillow propped behind her back. And I am freaked, it's so upsetting for her and me. I have been thinking about a wedge pillow to prop her up a bit might help.

Thanks for the hug!


----------



## jaimejean (Mar 12, 2008)

Veganone,
I have been wondering if it's reflux too. I had reflux when I was a kid. But the choking and coughing is recent, only started a week ago. Do you find a wedge pillow helps your DD with sleeping?

I will call her ped, since it sounds like reflux could be causing this. I am just worried about going into the docs office, we went last week for her well baby check up and I caught the flu there! (and I was diligent not to touch a thing)

I was also wondering if this cough is a first symptom for a flu. She is now coughing when awake and upright.

Thanks everyone for your suggestions!


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Putting a child do sleeping on the back is fine. Europeans have always had their babies sleep on the back and don't have the SIDS rate we have.

This may be a response to something else. Has she had anything new in her life since this started?

SIDS has a very close link to vaccines. Specifically to DTaP.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Sounds like the beginning of a coughing illness to me. DS had a cough that was bad enough it would make him puke. DD was sick also, but not nearly so badly. I think when they have anything that makes mucus run down their throat, that makes them cough, especially at night when laying down. And the cough stimulates the gag reflex... or thick mucus being coughed up does. I would call the ped if you're worried and take her temp, keep her upright while sleeping as much as possible (I spent a night or two propped up on pillows so DS could sleep on me). But it should pass.


----------



## Virginia Mom (Feb 17, 2006)

Don't forget about food allergies or croup............milk problems can make the saliva or mucus very thick and hard to swallow........and the first stages of croup sound like a child choking on saliva..............

what about a humidifier? homemade vics rub? (olive oil and rosemary or white pine extract?)


----------

